# Pics of my latest 9mm. Collection finally complete.



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Bought my last 9mm. My collection is complete and my 9mm shelf is full. I love the high end target models and race guns. My last is a Sphinx Competitor. Its the "C" model with the factory comp and scope mount/screws included.

I can't wait to give this one a try. I've always wanted a Sphinx. They are hand built and fitted in Switzerland and are the CZ design at its best, in my opinion.




























Here's my completed 9mm collection. I have twelve total.

Beretta 92f, Glock 19, Browning Hi-Power, Walther P5, HK P7M8, Kahr T9

Smith & Wesson PC952, CZ 75B, Sig P210-6, Pardini GT-9, Sphinx Competitor, Sig Sauer X-Five


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

A) Sweet gun! 

B) Nice collection!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a really slick looking pistol. By all means, please post your initial shooting results with it. You really have a nice collection of 9's too. Wow!


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

That collection's not complete! Where are the Rugers? You can't call a 9mm collection complete without a P95 or an SR9. :smt076


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice collection! I love that CZ and Sig...I'm jealous. Where's the M&P? I don't own one, but I'd think ya've GOTTA have one of those! Just trying to get one gun from every manufacturer?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Well now that we're pointing out the shortcomings in his collection, there's no XD either. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Well now that we're pointing out the shortcomings in his collection...


Yea, and where's the Hipoint?:boxing:

Very nice!

How about that other popular pistol that JMB designed (not the HP, you know the other one) or do you only like those in .45?

So do you have a favorite?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice collection! How about a pic of the Pardini, that's one you don't see everyday.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 Todd...

No XD 9 Tactical, since your leanings are toward full-size...

Otherwise... SWEET


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry guys. I'm not much of a polymer guy.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

hberttmank said:


> Nice collection! How about a pic of the Pardini, that's one you don't see everyday.


Here. The trigger is set at 1.5 lbs.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

KingAirDriver said:


> Nice collection! I love that CZ and Sig...I'm jealous. Where's the M&P? I don't own one, but I'd think ya've GOTTA have one of those! Just trying to get one gun from every manufacturer?


I have plenty of other stuff, they just aren't 9x19.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt119WOW! :smt119I mean WOW! What a great collection of pistols.:drooling: A very high drool factor for sure:drooling:. Good luck with them all.:smt023


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> How about that other popular pistol that JMB designed (not the HP, you know the other one)


You mean the 1911?

I hate those things 

Seriously, I don't have any in 9mm, but I'll post my collection of them.

Rock Island Armory GI, Charles Daly EFS, Auto Ordnance GI, Springfield GI, Taurus PT1911










STI Spartan, Thompson Custom 1911, Kimber Custom II, Smith & Wesson SW1911, Colt Commander XSE










Detonics ServiceMaster, Dan Wesson CCBT, Colt Gold Cup, Para 1911 Limited, Kimber Pro CDP II










STI Trojan, Sig Sauer STX, Fusion Commander Elite, Springfield TRP, Colt Special Combat Government










STI Legacy, Smith & Wesson PC1911, Les Baer Concept V, Kimber Super Match II, Unertl DLX, Wilson CQB










Wilson Classic Super Grade, Springfield Custom TGO1, Les Baer SRP, Nighthawk Predator II, Rock River Arms Limited Match, Ed Brown Kobra Carry


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

think i could borrow one or 10. doubt you would notice:smt033 nice collection. maybe one day I'll have one that deep. How do you choose which to take to the range. If i were you, i'd have to have a custom made rolling tote to take them all. After counting them all and drooling over them I think you have more on your living room floor than my local gun shop has. I think my favorite from appearances only, since I personally don't own any of them, is the Colt Commander or Ed Brown Carry. Even the less pricey models look good though. I really need to start saving for a 1911.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Love the Walther P5 and the Sig Sauer X5. As for the 1911s, obviously the Kimber Pro CDP II ,and, oh man, the Nighthawk Predator II. Very nice collection.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What do you have, one of those Mr. and Mrs. Smith underground bunkers? 

I am so jealous.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Love the little Nighthawk Predator II...

No 6"?

Sorry.

JW


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

32 1911's... at $1000 plus each... and the 9mms...

Some guys own a boat...

Sell your Rolex?

lol
JW


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome collection of handguns.rayer: It's kind of deficient though, I guess you don't have any wheelguns (just kidding, I'm sure you could knock our eyes out with those too!).

When I saw those 9's, I suspected you had some nice 1911's. But I did not wonder why you didn't have a Ruger, or a M&P, or an XD, or a Sigma. They don't belong in that picture. What I did wonder was "What the hell is that Glock doing in there"?

Tell us about the Unertl DLX. I'm not familiar with that one.

And Jeff, while some of those 1911's are $1000 (or less), most are way over $1000.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> What I did wonder was "What the hell is that Glock doing in there"?


I not a huge Glock fan, but I do use them for carry. I have the 19 and a G33.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> Tell us about the Unertl DLX. I'm not familiar with that one.


Unertl makes a top notch 1911. They are a military optics company, but build some great pistols. They run a little over $2k.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> Awesome collection of handguns.rayer: It's kind of deficient though, I guess you don't have any wheelguns (just kidding, I'm sure you could knock our eyes out with those too!).


Thanks for the compliment.

As far as wheelguns are concerned, here ya go!

Single action:
Heritage Roughrider, Colt SAA, Freedom Arms Premier Grade, Century model 100










Colt DA revolvers:
Five Pythons, Diamondback, Anaconda, King Cobra










Smith & Wesson:
460 magnum, Model 29, Model 15, Model 629










Misc:
Dan Wesson 445 Supermag, Ruger GP100, Ruger Alaskan, Taurus 689, Taurus Raging Bull


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I may as well post some pics of my other junk too.

Here are my 380s.

Kel Tec P3AT, Sig Sauer P232, Bersa Thunder CC, Walther PPK/s, Mauser HSc










Non 1911 45ACPs

Smith & Wesson PC945, HK Mark 23, Sig Sauer P220










Misc auto

FEG PA63, Tanfoglio Witness Limited, CZ 52, Desert Eagle 50AE, Beretta PX4
AMT Automag III, Walther P22, FN FiveseveN, Ruger Mark III, Glock 33, Beretta Tomcat


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bac1023 said:


> ...As far as wheelguns are concerned, here ya go!...


Just as I had suspected! A truly impressive group of wheelguns.

And the rest of the semi-autos are just as impressive.

A few questions for you:
What generation is the SAA?
What does the Century 100 shoot? Something tells me it's not a rimfire!
Between the DE, 460, 455, and the Alaskan, which is more punishing?

I especially like your choice in non 1911 45's. There was a recent thread here asking for the top 3 non 1911 45's, and 2 of the three I suggested are 2 of the 3 you have (the 945 & the 220). And I really can't fault your HK 23 - I just don't have any knowledge or experience with them.

And now for the critique: I was a little disappointed with the Colt revolvers. I thought every Colt collector had to have at least one snubbie snake gun.:mrgreen: Awesome Colts, especially the Pythons.

On a side note, I guess you don't have any long guns, huh?:smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> On a side note, I guess you don't have any long guns, huh?:smt033


Well there's only 80+ handguns. There's got to be some long guns.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> Well there's only 80+ handguns. There's got to be some long guns.


You think???


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> A few questions for you:
> What generation is the SAA?
> What does the Century 100 shoot? Something tells me it's not a rimfire!
> Between the DE, 460, 455, and the Alaskan, which is more punishing?


Many thanks for your compliments.

First question: 3rd gen

Second question: 45-70 Government. Its a _six_ shot, not five, like the modern BFR.

Third question: None of them. The Raging Bull is a 500mag.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Todd said:


> Well there's only 80+ handguns. There's got to be some long guns.


No guys. I used to have a bunch of long guns. All I have now is a Ruger 10/22, SKS, Remington 700 .30-06, and a Mossberg Shotgun.

I sold almost all my long guns. I'm a handgun guy through and through.

I have two 1911s on order and another couple that I want. After that, I should be done with the handguns. I may pick up a few more long guns that I've been eyeing. Still, handguns are my thing.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> Awesome Colts, especially the Pythons.


Thanks. The Python is my favorite revolver of all time. I bet you would have never guessed that.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bac1023 said:


> ...Third question: None of them. The Raging Bull is a 500mag.


I guess I overlooked that one. I thought it a lesser caliber. I read a thread on THR a while back about an American Derringer in 45-70. Talk about punishing! I have one in 45LC/.410, and it's a handful.

So how's the recoil on the Century 100 compare to the other big bores? I bet with those grips the Century isn't very pleasant to shoot. The way cowboy guns tend to roll on you, I wouldn't be surprised if you find yourself looking down the barrel after firing it.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> I guess I overlooked that one. I thought it a lesser caliber. I read a thread on THR a while back about an American Derringer in 45-70. Talk about punishing! I have one in 45LC/.410, and it's a handful.
> 
> So how's the recoil on the Century 100 compare to the other big bores? I bet with those grips the Century isn't very pleasant to shoot. The way cowboy guns tend to roll on you, I wouldn't be surprised if you find yourself looking down the barrel after firing it.


Depends on the ammo. Standard 45-70 isn't bad. The revolver weighs almost six pounds unloaded and is a full pound and a half heavier than the S&W 460 or Desert Eagle.

The 45-70 magum loads have some recoil, but I'm not recoil shy and have learned to control it. Its a very strong revolver. The cylinder is massive and the frame is a bronze maganese alloy.

Check it out. The cylinder is so massive, that the 45 caliber bores look small. Remember, its a six shooter.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> I especially like your choice in non 1911 45's. There was a recent thread here asking for the top 3 non 1911 45's, and 2 of the three I suggested are 2 of the 3 you have (the 945 & the 220). And I really can't fault your HK 23 - I just don't have any knowledge or experience with them.


Thanks.

The PC945 is my favorite non 1911 45ACP. That's probably becuase its so closely related. The trigger is amazing and better than all but my best few 1911s. Performance Center handguns are the real deal.

As for the Mark 23, its more a novelty piece. Its a good shooter, but very big and somewhat clumsy. I like it though. Its a very high quality pistol.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

HO-LY COW!! :smt119

The word "impressive collection" doesn't quite cover it. How/where do you store them all?

OK... now how about the long guns? :smt033

Edit: Sorry... was slow on the reply and somebody beat me to it.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dedication*

bac1023: Sir; I admire a man with dedication. You exceed the verbiage.:smt033
Congratulation, and thanks for the showing:smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bac1023 said:


> ...Performance Center handguns are the real deal...


I agree, they are nice. I have 3 of them: A PC460 6.5", a PC627 5" 357, and a twin to your stainless PC1911. The PC1911 is awesome, but some of yours are in a whole nuther league.

That Century _is_ massive! It makes that SAA look like a toy. And 6 rounds of 45-70 is intimidating.

Love the 945. My third choice of non 1911 45's was the SW99. I love mine. I'm a big fan of the Walther/S&W 99 series pistols, they're awesome guns and a good value. Looks like you need one (or 12)!



> I have two 1911's on order and another couple that I want


I'm curious. With such an impressive collection of 1911's already in your possession, what's next? What does the guy that has _everything_ in a 1911 pine for? Maybe a micro? Or a second LB, or Nighthawk, or RRA? How about a race gun? Hey, maybe this would make a good poll. OK, I put some thought into this, and I'm guessing a second Nighthawk, a race gun (of unknown origin - but maybe STI?), and a 3" to 3 1/2" mini. How did I do? What do I win?:mrgreen:


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> I agree, they are nice. I have 3 of them: A PC460 6.5", a PC627 5" 357, and a twin to your stainless PC1911. The PC1911 is awesome, but some of yours are in a whole nuther league.


The Performance Center 1911 is a very good pistol for the money. Overall though, my three favorite 1911s so far are the Wilson Super Grade, RRA Limited Match, and Springfield TGO1.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> I'm curious. With such an impressive collection of 1911's already in your possession, what's next? What does the guy that has _everything_ in a 1911 pine for? Maybe a micro? Or a second LB, or Nighthawk, or RRA? How about a race gun? Hey, maybe this would make a good poll. OK, I put some thought into this, and I'm guessing a second Nighthawk, a race gun (of unknown origin - but maybe STI?), and a 3" to 3 1/2" mini. How did I do? What do I win?:mrgreen:


I thought you might ask what the last four are that I want. I will say, I'm very stuborn when it comes to the 1911. All of mine are 45ACP, single action, single stack, and all between a 4"-5" barrel length. I like the traditional stuff. That rules out the STI/SVI 2011s and micro 1911s.

Besides, I have other double stack race pistols in the Tanfoglio, X-Five, Pardini, and Sphinx.

The first 1911 I ordered is a Pistol Dynamics Signature. It should be the crown jewel of my 1911 collection. Actually, of my entire handgun collection, for that matter. These are full custom guns built by Paul Liebenberg. I order mine in December after speaking with Paul for an hour. I specified every detail and it is being built from scratch in house on a Pistol Dynamics frame. I got all the bells and whistles. Total price with a full hard chrome finish was $4500, which will make it my most expensive 1911. The problem is that wait time is 14-16 months. :smt022 I won't have it until this time next year, but the wait will be worth it.

http://www.pistoldynamics.com/Signature_1.html

I also ordered an Ed Brown Classic Custom last month. I should have it in a couple weeks. Its Ed Brown's top of the line 1911. I ordered the two tone version. The only option I got was a magwell. It comes standard with everything else.

http://edbrown.com/htmlos.cgi/00285.1.136295073620861141

I also want Dan Wesson's new Valor. Its built on a forged frame, unlike their other 1911s. I really like the look of it and I like DW's 1911 to begin with. Its their highest priced model, but not too bad. Price is slightly less than a Springfield TRP, about $1600 retail, but a good deal less in stores.

I think they look outstanding.










The last 1911 I'm looking to add to my collection is a Signature Series from Volkmann. They have been in business about a year, but I hear nothing but great stuff. I spoke to the owner for a while and know the exact options I want. Its a beautiful 1911.

http://www.volkmanncustom.com/signature-series.htm

That's it. They are the models I want to finish my collection off. Like I said, the Pistol Dynamics and Ed Brown are already ordered. The EB should be here very soon.

You mentioned a second Les Baer, but I already have two, the SRP and Concept V. They are in two different photos.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bac1023 said:


> ... Overall though, my three favorite 1911's so far are the Wilson Super Grade, RRA Limited Match, and Springfield TGO1...


I would have a hard time picking my favorites from your 1911 collection. You have many worthy of a "favorite" label. And more on the way!

And dude, you're not just a "handgun guy". You, my friend, are a connoisseur. A connoisseur of fine 1911's. And I was way off on predicting the next acquisitions. Waaaaaaay off. Not even close. _I_ was predicting like a mere handgun guy, but you are taking your collection to the next level. The Big 3 (Ed Brown Classic, Volkman Signature, and Pistol Dynamics Signature) are exquisite. I have never heard of the latter two. They are all impressive, but that Volkman Signature on the home page, with hard chrome and tru-ivory is stunning!

I tried to look up the Valor, but CZ/DW didn't have it on their website. I'm sure it's a fine pistol, but I doubt it's in the same class as the others. But that's ok, throw CZ a bone.:mrgreen:

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures as the new ones come in.


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

Great collection of guns there. I was really impressed with the 9's and than after that it was all gravy. The 380's and misc was just icing. Something to aspire to I guess.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

so what kind of super secret room do you keep your arsenal in? I have only seen one collection that was that size, it involved more SAA and long guns but that was his thing. He had a safe/room dedicated to all of his guns in wall to wall built in gun cabinets. This room was hidden to the normal invitee, kinda Mr. and Mrs. Smith style with the lock to the safe behind a secret panel. I just hope one day I could own maybe one or two of the 1911's in your collection. But for now, law school tuition is where all the money goes and for some time in the future.:smt022 If you ever want to adopt one out to a good home to be loved and well taken care of, come on down to SC.:smt023 



P.S. I just wanted to say that I'm impressed that even with such a high valued collection there lurks a bersa and a keltec. I can start there and work my way up.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

James NM said:


> I tried to look up the Valor, but CZ/DW didn't have it on their website. I'm sure it's a fine pistol, but I doubt it's in the same class as the others. But that's ok, throw CZ a bone.:mrgreen:


Yeah, its a new model from DW. Definitely not on the level of the others, but a great 1911 nonetheless. They retail for $1600 and sell for $1200-$1300 in shops. Which is a few hundred more than the other Dan Wessons. The Valor has a forged slide and frame and a real nice finish. DW uses cast parts for their other 1911s.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Complete?

I never heard of a collection being complete. Same as having enough money.

Bob Wright


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> Complete?
> 
> I never heard of a collection being complete. Same as having enough money.
> 
> Bob Wright


True, but for me it is.

I'm not buying anymore 9s.

There are plenty of other guns to spend money on. :mrgreen:


----------



## ajs510 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is one seriously impressive collection, thanks for taking the time to share it with us. 

I'm truly amazed and more than slightly envious.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

ajs510 said:


> That is one seriously impressive collection, thanks for taking the time to share it with us.


Thanks.


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

So umm.... when the end of polite, ordered society comes crashing to a halt, and we have to fight to feed our children and protect our god given rights....... could I please come stay at your place??? P.L.E.A.S.E I have a browning .22! Which reminds me... Why don't you go ahead and make a .22 handgun collection??? There are some nice ones out there worth having. Not to mention that little progeny can recieve them as heirlooms.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

all I can say is wow.


----------

